#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  dB Technologies FlexSYS

## Didier

Iemand al bekend met het nieuwe FlexSYS systeem van dB technologies?
Ziet er veel belovend uit, ben benieuwd naar de klank:

Flexsys F212
Active 2x12/1 two-way speaker cabinet
 750w/rms 132 dB

Flexsys F315
Active 15/6/1 3-way speaker cabinet
1000w/rms 131 dB

SUB 15 D
Active 15 band-pass subwoofer
 800w/rms 133 dB

SUB 18 D
Active 18 band-pass Subwoofer
1000w/rms 134 dB

----------


## DjDennizz

Helaas zijn de levertijden nog niet bekend, en de prijzen zitten nog op de gok. Helaas waren het op de Frankfurt Messe allemaal Dummy

Wel interessant systeem inderdaad, zie er strak uit. Net zoals de nieuwe D12 & D15 Toppen, het zou mij benieuwen! Hopen dat het leuk verkocht wordt. Persoonlijk vind ik ze mooi nagebouwt van de Dynacord M15 toppen, ben benieuwt of de klank er ook mag wezen! 

Sub 15D is te vergelijken met een zwaardere Sub 15, en de Sub 18D is te vergelijken met de sub die in het Fifty Line pakket thuishoort, persoonlijke keuze van mij gaat uit na de Sub van de Fifty Line, nog steeds in handelbaarder en het prijsverschil is niet erg groot...

----------


## Didier

De D15 toppen (dvx15) staan al in de webshop van een bekende firma uit het duitse Keulen.

Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar de prijs en klank van de dvx12

----------


## DjDennizz

Jaah inderdaad het is nog even de vraag hoe het gaat klinken. Ik verwacht wel goed van dB Technologies zoals ze verschillende systemen ook uitmuntend gemaakt hebben.

Index prijs van de D15 toppen zijn € 1484 ex advies

Welke DVX bedoeld u qua prijzen? de DM12 of D12

1 keten in Engeland heeft het hele programma al on-line staan, even googlen dus

----------


## Didier

Ik ben wel benieuwd naar de D12.

Tevens de Flexsys F212

----------


## DjDennizz

Zal dat is eventjes na gaan kijken, als ik meer weet meld ik me wel weer!

D15 Kasten leverbaar eind mei op z'n vroegst, D12 denk ik ook?? 

Ik ga de D15 proberen samen met een Dynacord Madras M18, Enig nadeel , in de M18 zit geen crossover.. :Frown:  Dus waarschijnlijk 2 Fifty Line FL18 Subs derbij

Beetje Jammer ; dB Technologies heeft maar 100x d15 tops te verspreiden in de Benelux, hopend dat ik er 4 binnenkrijg ....

----------


## free time

zover ik weet komen de subs in nov uit.
dus nog even wachten
wil zelf een compleet concert systeem aanschaffen met 2 tops extra

----------


## Outline

Kan je melden dat er een backorder-lijst staat waar je u tegen zegt. Flink wat geduld hebben dus.

Overigens geldt dat ook voor de 3100l-versterker.

----------


## Didier

Ik ben ook al een 2 maanden aan het wachten op 2x sub15d  :Frown: 

Verwachte levertijd is nu al half december...

----------


## Watt Xtra

iemand intussen al ervaringen opgedaan met de D12 en of D15 kast van db technologies?

Jullie hebben het over bakorder lijsten?? Voor welke producten precies?
In de verschillende shops in Duitsland zie ik dat ze gewoon op voorraad zijn.

----------


## Outline

Als je even mailt met joris@dbtechnologies.com weet je binnen no-time hoe en wat.

----------


## drummerke

toch raar hoor... ik heb vorige zondag zowel de DVX12 met passende sub en de FLexsys F212 gezien tijdens opendeurdag van een klein verhuur bedrijf hier in de buurt (oost-vlaanderen).  Het DVX systeem is voor mij zeker eens de moeite waard om te testen (met een live band hé) aangezien dit opzich heel compact en niet te zwaar is.

----------


## Didier

toppen zijn gewoon leverbaar, sub15d en sub18d niet :-(

----------


## Watt Xtra

ik krijg eind van de week, begin volgende week ook zowel een dvx12 als ook een flexx 315 hier om eens te testen, proberen en mishandelen.

----------


## DjDennizz

Ik heb laatst zelf een setje DVX D15 Geprobeer met een FL18 eronder, Subliem!! Klinkt errug leuk. en interessant in prijs. ! En omdat de hotdeals er nu zijn van dB is de prijs nog interessanter

FL212 Klinkt ook leuk , en de Nieuwe mixers zijn super! Werkt goed en leuk geprijsd.

Groet

----------


## Watt Xtra

ik heb inmiddels ook een dvx 12 en een Flex 315 staan om te proberen, eerste indruk.

Goh wat klinkt dat toch best wel errug goed!!

versterker en processor houdt alles heel netjes over eind. tot aan de max en dan doen de rms limiters gewoon goed hun werk.

Verschil tussen de flex en de d12 is er wel heel erg. Flexx absoluut fullrange waardig. maar als topkast mist hij gewoon de ballen van de hoogdriver van de D12.

verder bevindingen komen van de week.

----------


## frederic

Weet iemand welke speakers erin steken? (FlexSYS)
Is het RCF?

----------


## drummerke

ronde  :Smile: 

F212
-1" RCF neodymium compression driver...is de enige keer dat RCF er echt bij staat...voor de rest weet je wat er in zit hé.

----------


## Didier

Levering SUB15D subs is wederom uitgesteld tot na de jaarwisseling  :Frown: 
Ik ben nu al van september aan het wachten en dB stelt het telkens weer uit... Ik begin het langzaamaan zat te worden.

----------


## Dimi

18 idem dito, maar die zou volgens een grote shop in D inmiddels gisteren wel binnengekomen zijn. De 15 staat daar ook nog op back-order.

Ik heb eigenlijk wel zin in een setje Sub 18 D's eerlijk gezegd :Smile: 

Waarom wil je die persé eigenlijk, in dat segment zijn voor bijna dezelfde prijs ook leuke kasten van bv RCF te koop. Ik wil persé 18 inch ivm de diepgang en dit is een van de meest compacte kasten afgezet ook tegen de SPL. Nieuwe JBL EON 518 is misschien nog wat kleiner (en lichter) maar heeft 'maar' 500 watt versterkervermogen en op spec dik 4 dB minder SPL. Maar liefst zou ik ze allebei eens willeb vergelijken/proberen. Misschien gaan die dB's wel veels te hard :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik heb de afgelopen dagen de DVX 12 mogen en kunnen gebruiken.

Ik kan alleen maar zeggen, wat een kast! in goede zin, zeer compact zeer goed klinkend en een spl waar je U tegen zegt. 

Kroeg met z'n 100 gasten en een stevige rock en roll band. kastje, paaltje en 18" basje ronder en gaan! Zeer open kastje, met het echte recht in het gezicht geluid.

Wel een kantelpuntje, het is absoluut geen fullrange kast maar puur Topkast.

Die dvx 12 blijven hier,binnenkort nog maar eens van die vliegbeugels bestellen, die krengen kosten alleen wel een klein vermogen, zn 180 euro de stuk.

----------


## Outline

> Ik heb de afgelopen dagen de DVX 12 mogen en kunnen gebruiken.
> 
> Ik kan alleen maar zeggen, wat een kast! in goede zin, zeer compact zeer goed klinkend en een spl waar je U tegen zegt. 
> 
> Kroeg met z'n 100 gasten en een stevige rock en roll band. kastje, paaltje en 18" basje ronder en gaan! Zeer open kastje, met het echte recht in het gezicht geluid.
> 
> Wel een kantelpuntje, het is absoluut geen fullrange kast maar puur Topkast.
> 
> Die dvx 12 blijven hier,binnenkort nog maar eens van die vliegbeugels bestellen, die krengen kosten alleen wel een klein vermogen, zn 180 euro de stuk.



De DVX12 is stiekem ook een RCF Art 522 in een houten kast en een ander labeltje...

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik zie toch wel een aantal verschillen, dat de cvx ook RCF speakers heeft klopt wel. Maar dvx geeft op een 1,4" driver te hebben ten opzichte van de 1,5" van de rcf.
De hoorn afstraling is anders, 60 tov 90 graden. crossover freq. is ook anders.

En hij ziet er echt wel beter uit !! :P

----------


## Didier

De reden dat ik voor dB subs kies, is dat mijn toppen ook al van dB zijn.  :Smile: 

Update: Mijn db sub15d subjes zijn eindelijk binnen! Ik heb ze afgelopen vrijdag getest en ik moet zeggen dat ik zeer tevreden ben!
Helaas heb ik nog geen tijd gehad voor een uitgebreide luistertest, maar ik ben al tevreden!

----------


## Dimi

ik heb een paar weken terug de 18D gekocht, bevallen me ook prima. Lekker licht in verhouding tot de afmetingen. Net zo zwaar als mijn vorige Mackie's. 

Ze gaan naar mijn idee en voor mijn gebruik hard genoeg (kan altijd harder) en diep zat, beduidend lager dan wat ik daarvoor had. Gezien de afmetingen, toch één van de kleinste 18 inch (actieve) subs naar mijn idee, zal het geluid vast nog wel wat lager kunnen.

----------


## DjDennizz

> ik heb een paar weken terug de 18D gekocht, bevallen me ook prima. Lekker licht in verhouding tot de afmetingen. Net zo zwaar als mijn vorige Mackie's. 
> 
> Ze gaan naar mijn idee en voor mijn gebruik hard genoeg (kan altijd harder) en diep zat, beduidend lager dan wat ik daarvoor had. Gezien de afmetingen, toch één van de kleinste 18 inch (actieve) subs naar mijn idee, zal het geluid vast nog wel wat lager kunnen.



Ga je ook nog verder voor het Concert systeem ?? Dat is zeker een aanrader  :Wink:  Prijs kwaliteit en ze zitten in de hotdeal. Set zals 4x Sub18D + F212 Klinkt als een dijk. Daarnaast de Sub18D met een DVXD12 of D15 is ook lekker  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> Ga je ook nog verder voor het Concert systeem ?? Dat is zeker een aanrader  Prijs kwaliteit en ze zitten in de hotdeal. Set zals 4x Sub18D + F212 Klinkt als een dijk. Daarnaast de Sub18D met een DVXD12 of D15 is ook lekker



Zou het kunnen dat ik iets heb gemist ????
De D-subs waren vorige week nog niet leverbaar, nu wel ??
Ik zou normaal bericht gekregen hebben over de leverbaarheid ( is mij beloofd ).
Blijkbaar ergens een miscomunicatie ??
sis

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Zou het kunnen dat ik iets heb gemist ????
> De D-subs waren vorige week nog niet leverbaar, nu wel ??
> Ik zou normaal bericht gekregen hebben over de leverbaarheid ( is mij beloofd ).
> Blijkbaar ergens een miscomunicatie ??
> sis



MM Ik heb de d-subs toch echt op voorraad staan bij mijn leverancier.. al een aantal weken!

----------


## Roger

> Zou het kunnen dat ik iets heb gemist ????
> De D-subs waren vorige week nog niet leverbaar, nu wel ??
> Ik zou normaal bericht gekregen hebben over de leverbaarheid ( is mij beloofd ).
> Blijkbaar ergens een miscomunicatie ??
> sis



@sis
De D-subs zijn al enige tijd gewoon leverbaar. Er zijn er de afgelopen maanden voldoende van uitgeleverd door ons.
Aangezien Nederland en België onder dezelfde vertegenwoordiger vallen mag dat dus geen verschil uitmaken.

----------


## DjDennizz

> Zou het kunnen dat ik iets heb gemist ????
> De D-subs waren vorige week nog niet leverbaar, nu wel ??
> Ik zou normaal bericht gekregen hebben over de leverbaarheid ( is mij beloofd ).
> Blijkbaar ergens een miscomunicatie ??
> sis



Opt moment zijn ze volgens inderdaad degene van de BeNeLux niet leverbaar pas 2de/3de week maart weer ( sub18D ) 

Alleen zie de grote jongens/concurrenten uit duitsland altijd met een voorraadstatus van goed.

En daarnaast moeten de dealers/subsdis hier in NL nogal trekken om met die prijs mee te komen, gelijk of niet ?

----------


## Dimi

hmm, ik heb bij iemand (een post boven je om precies te zijn) anders prima service gekregen tegen een heel goede prijs. De vertegenwoordiger die voor NL/B actief is wil ook graag verkopen, dus die zorgt echt wel voor leveringen. Misschien niet zoveel als in D, maar ik heb ze toch vrij snel kunnen beluisteren!

----------


## Didier

Het Flexsys-segment is uitgebreid!!!

http://www.dbtechnologies.com/images...ts-2009-GB.pdf

Flexsys F8
Flexsys F10
Flexsys F12
Flexsys F15

Ik ben benieuwd naar de prijs, klank *én levertijd*? 

Heb altijd al houten kastjes gewild, maar vond de DVX12 net iets te duur.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Die DVX 12 is zijn geld echt driedubbel en meer waard. Wat een systeem. maar nu zie ik ook dat ze een 10" variant hebben... Jippie.  :Big Grin: 

Ik zie de processor staan die ze nieuw in het assortiment hebben, dat is dus een Xilica met een andere naamsticker. Helemaal top.

----------


## Dimi

> hmm, ik heb bij iemand (een post boven je om precies te zijn) anders prima service gekregen tegen een heel goede prijs. De vertegenwoordiger die voor NL/B actief is wil ook graag verkopen, dus die zorgt echt wel voor leveringen. Misschien niet zoveel als in D, maar ik heb ze toch vrij snel kunnen beluisteren!



Inmiddels heb ik een avond of 12 gespeeld met de Sub18D's, maar ik heb een probleem met de kasten. Toen ik ze ging beluisteren kwam er al een 'electronica brandluchtje' vermengd met lak/lijm/houtgeuren (vermoed ik) uit de kasten toen ik ze flink testte. Ik heb verschillende feesten gedaan, van rustig tot soms flink knipperende limiter-leds. Ik probier hier wel op te letten en draai het niveau wel wat terug. Ik lees in de handleiding dat de limiter "prevents amplifier distortion and protects the speaker against overloads". Dus dat zou toch geen probleem mogen zijn. 

De geur is soms echter niet te harden, en zou volgens de importeur (door mijn leverancier nagevraagd) geen probleem zijn, er zouden verpakkingsmaterialen van losse onderdelen niet 100% verwijderd zijn maar dat zou geen kwaad kunnen en de lucht zou na enkele keren toch wel weg moeten zijn. 
[LEFT][FONT=Arial]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik vind het vreemd maar vooral verontrustend. Gisteren stonden mijn klanten zich zorgen te maken omdat ze een brandlucht roken! Dat is toch niet normaal?! Na 10 minuten (minder heavy bass-plaat) is de lucht soms ook weer weg, maar ik vertrouw het niet. Zijn er andere gebruikers die dit soort ervaringen hebben? Ik maak me echt zorgen dat straks de spreekspoel aanloopt, de voeding uitfikt oid. Wat kan er nou aan los verpakkingsmateriaal zitten? Ik ga ze binnenkort ter controle laten wegbrengen/opsturen, maar ben er niet erg happy mee.

Ik heb uit ruimtegebrek voor de Sub18D's gekozen, als ik straks meer ruimte heb overweeg ik toch de RCF 4PRO8001, ook omdat deze BR is ipv BP. Ik hoop dat het een incident is en dat deze kasten toch idiot-proof zijn, maar ik heb zo mijn twijffels, als schijn in de enige met deze klacht(en) te zijn.
[/FONT] [/FONT][/LEFT]

----------


## Migge

Dag Dimi,

Ik volg al een tijdje dit forum, maar nu zag ik iets waar ik toch op wilde reageren  :Embarrassment: .
Ik ben Dj, heb een discobar, en zijn de laatste tijd meer met evenementen bezig. Hierdoor zijn we wat gaan investeren in nieuw materiaal waaronder een flexys gala set, 4xsub15d en 2xf212 toppen.
Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik enorm te spreken ben van deze set (prijs/kwaliteit). Spijtig genoeg heb ik tijdje moeten wachten eer ik mijn laatste 2 sub's (backorder om u tegen te zeggen) in mijn bezit had.
Na eindelijk ontvangen te hebben heb ik mijn laatste ontvangen sub's een tweetal weken kunnen uittesten op een countrybal.
Bij het inprikken van de stroom kwam er uit 1 van de subs ook een brandluchtje uit en sprong de zekering.
Wat blijkt er nu gebeurd te zijn... in de sub zat nog zo'n geurzakje van de fabrikant in verwerkt te zijn. Deze is tegen de electronica gekomen en veroorzaakte de kortsluiting en de brandgeur.
Bij transport kan het geurzakje niet in de sub gevallen zijn gezien het inwendig met een soort gaas is afgedekt. Dus het zit er wel degelijk van bij de fabrikant in.
Gelukkig zijn ze onder garantie en heb ze meteen teruggestuurd met mijn verhaal. Wel jammer, want persoonlijk vindt ik het geweldige speakers.
Misschien kan je ook beter inwendig laten nakijken dat ze niets vergeten zijn...

----------


## dj-wojcik

[FONT=Verdana]Misschien wel een leuk weetje voor je geurzakjes:[/FONT]

*[FONT=Verdana]Silicagel[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana]: het spul dat in verpakkingen voor apparatuur en schoendozen zit. Kleine bolletjes in witte zakjes. Ook te verkrijgen in grotere zakjes in je fotowinkel. Stop ze in je dozen voor in je opslag, of als je hele grooten zakken hebt onder in je flightcase.:P. De zakjes trekken het vocht weg. Naar het schijnt zouden ze roze kleuren als ze vochtig worden.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Zoiets dus:P[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Sorry, moest het even kwijt voor de nieuwsgierige onder ons die zich wel eens afvragen voor wat dit dient :Wink: [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## laserguy

Voor zover ik weet is silicagel niet geleidend dus een kortsluiting door silicagel lijkt mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk.

----------


## Migge

Het kan zeker een ander reden hebben, maar het zakje zag er toch verbrand uit.
Niet te min, het mag niet aanwezig zijn IN de sub.
Ik weet meer als het terugkomt uit reparatie.
Hopelijk moet ik er niet te lang op wachten... ik weet niet hoe het zit met herstellingen bij db technologies...

----------


## SPS

> Het kan zeker een ander reden hebben, maar het zakje zag er toch verbrand uit.
> Niet te min, het mag niet aanwezig zijn IN de sub.
> Ik weet meer als het terugkomt uit reparatie.
> Hopelijk moet ik er niet te lang op wachten... ik weet niet hoe het zit met herstellingen bij db technologies...



Herstelling???? :EEK!: 
Je schrijft dat de sub direct bij de eerste keer aanzetten de zekering doorbrandde. Dat noemen wij een DOA (Dead on arrival).
Je hebt in Europa absoluut recht op een OMRUIL voor een nieuw apparaat!
Dus, hop naar de leverancier, en een nieuwe sub eisen!

Paul.

----------


## Migge

Thx for the info!
Het toestel is deze donderdag al 3 weken weg!
Ik zal me er naar informeren!

----------


## laserguy

> Je hebt in Europa absoluut recht op een OMRUIL voor een nieuw apparaat!



Helaas vallen dit soort goederen niet onder consumptiegoederen maar onder professioneel materiaal waar de standaard consumentengarantie NIET geldt.

Het staat de leverancier natuurlijk vrij om een "geste" te doen. En misschien vind hij ook wel dat drie weken niet kan zodat hij eens contact kan opnemen met de fabrikant om e.e.a. wat te versnellen. Indien mogelijk natuurlijk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Voor zover ik weet is silicagel niet geleidend dus een kortsluiting door silicagel lijkt mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk.



Wel als het zakje is verzadigd met vocht. :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

> Helaas vallen dit soort goederen niet onder consumptiegoederen maar onder professioneel materiaal waar de standaard consumentengarantie NIET geldt.
> 
> Het staat de leverancier natuurlijk vrij om een "geste" te doen. En misschien vind hij ook wel dat drie weken niet kan zodat hij eens contact kan opnemen met de fabrikant om e.e.a. wat te versnellen. Indien mogelijk natuurlijk.



De algemene wettelijke verkoopsvoorwaarden zijn hier wel van doen.

----------


## showband

....totdat je als bedrijf overeenkomt met een ander bedrijf om onder hun verkoopvoorwaarden af te nemen waarin dat uitgesloten wordt.

Een KvK inschrijving hebben is niet alleen pret.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dimi

ik heb mijn subs weer opgehaald bij m'n leverancier. Speakers vervangen en electronica (niet nader gespecificeerd: de limiters misschien? :Stick Out Tongue: ). Netjes en snel opgelost dus. We gaan ze weer proberen volgend weekend!

Als ze me nu wel goed blijven bevallen, toch een keer een 2e setje erbij ooit :Big Grin:

----------


## drummerke

ik ben van plan om mijn setje ook te upgraden (na het verliezen van één mackie swa1501). 
Db technologies komt er nu qua prijs wel bovenuit (boven RCF zelf dan)

dimi? wat zijn de grote verschillen tussen uw oude mackie's en uw nieuwe subs?

Wat zijn zoal de grote verschillen tussen een F12 en de nieuwe digitale Opera 602? Ik vind dat db technologies momenteel echt veel verschillende kasten maakt.

Heb zaterdag eerste keer DVX12 top met S10 sub getest en klonk wel mooi afgewerkt (was ook redelijke lange zaal). Maar helaas is dat ver boven mijn budged en een DVX12 iets te nauw (60graden) voor de meeste locaties waar ik sta.

Ik dacht momenteel om 2 betere tops te kope +één 18D sub 

Zijn er al mensen die ze in vlaanderen ergens gebruiken waar ik een keertje kan gaan luisteren?

Vriendelijke groeten

----------


## drummerke

iedereen op verlof misschien? of ergens aan het werk?

----------


## Didier

Ik heb vroeger Mackie SRS1500 subs gehad en heb deze toen eens vergeleken met de dB SUB15. 

Resultaat:
Mackie was een echte sub (ging dieper)
dB was een echte bas (minder diep, ging door tot hogere frequentie)

Momenteel heb ik alleen nog de dB SUB15d en ik ben hier erg tevreden over, voor mijn doeleinden is dit meestal voldoende. Speel je echter regelmatig voor jong publiek (15-25jr) dan wil ik je toch de SUB18D adviseren. Deze gaat net iets dieper/harder.

Grote verschil tussen 602D en de F12:
602D = 600w en kunststof, F12 = 400w en hout
De F12 kun je beter vergelijken met de 402D, deze zijn volgens mij vrijwel identiek qua specs.

Ik ga zaterdag de 602D beluisteren en vergelijken met de "oude" 402.

----------


## drummerke

Tof, 

Ik draaai geen muziek. Ik doe vooral life werk van ...rock en roll tot hip-hop, maar soms ook voor grotere evangelische kerken of bijeenkomsten (tot 300man).
Dus dacht ook eerst aan 602D met sub 15D maar denk toch direct sub 18D te nemen..maar twijfel of ik dan direct ook top 605D zou nemen of niet.

Greets

----------


## 4AC

> Tof, 
> 
> Ik draaai geen muziek. Ik doe vooral life werk van ...rock en roll tot hip-hop, maar soms ook voor grotere evangelische kerken of bijeenkomsten (tot 300man).
> Dus dacht ook eerst aan 602D met sub 15D maar denk toch direct sub 18D te nemen..maar twijfel of ik dan direct ook top 605D zou nemen of niet.
> 
> Greets



Zeker voor liVe werk lijkt mij een flinke top met ballen geen slecht idee. Mocht het qua budget uitkomen zou ik zeker voor de 605D kiezen.

Maar euh, we zitten hier in een topic over de Flexsys serie, dit staat er toch helemaal los van?  :Confused: 
Nieuw topic starten dus, en hier on-topic verder aub.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Iemand al met de F12 topjes gewerkt? Ben nog steeds erg geinteresseerd..
Ze zijn uit, toch?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Dimi

om dan toch ook nog maar even mijn bijdrage te leveren: ik had ook SRS1500 en vond deze absoluut niet bijzonder diep gaan. Sub 18D gaat volgens spec wel lager maar ik heb er niet veel van gemerkt, wel veel meer volume en daar was het mij ook om te doen. De kast is net wat te compact om echt R&B-laag te laten knallen op je ribbenkast. 

Als ik nu opnieuw wat zou kopen zou het denk ik toch RCF 4PRO 8001 of 8002 AS zijn. Destijds was dat niet mogelijk icm mijn vervoer. Kasten zijn dieper en zwaarder, prijsverschil vond ik niet onoverkomelijk. Ik heb echter om mezelf niet te kwellen de 4Pro niet geluisterd.

----------


## frederic

Alleen ambetant, dat het moeilijk is een Flexsys setup live te horen.
Qua prijs zit het toch wel goed dacht ik?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik borduur maar even verder op dit topic..

Voor mijn geluidsset ben ik op zoek naar nieuwe topjes. Ik twijfel op het moment tussen de flexys F10 en F12. Ik heb 2 sub 05's van dB tech en op het moment 2 american audio topjes die het niet bijhouden..

*FLEXSYS F10*


*Features*


[LIST][*]10“ Woofer[*]1“ Neodym kompr. Treiber[*]90/40°x60°asym. CD Horn[*]150 + 50 W/RMS digipro®[*]80 – 19000 Hz (+/-3dB)[*]Max. SPL: 125 dB[*]24bit 48 kHz DSP[*]Line/ Mic Eingang/ XLR/Klinke[*]Multifunktionsgehäuse[*]12xM8 Flugpunkte[*]Gewicht: 12 kg[*]Abmessungen (BxHxT): 300x483x300mm[/LIST]

*FLEXSYS F12*


*Features

* 
[LIST][*]12“ Woofer[*]1“ kompr. Treiber[*]90x40° drehbares CD Horn[*]300 + 100 W/RMS digipro®[*]75 – 19000 Hz (+/-3dB)[*]Max. SPL: 127 dB[*]24bit 48 kHz DSP[*]Line/ Mic Eingang/ XLR/Klinke[*]Multifunktionsgehäuse[*]12xM10 Flugpunkte[*]Gewicht: 16.5 kg[*]Abmessungen (BxHxT): 360x610x360mm[/LIST]




Wat klinkt beter op een 15" sub? 10"of 12"? Mijn leverancier zei overigens ook dat de F12 een beetje overkill is voor op mijn subjes, maar persoonlijk denk ik dan dat ik ze makkelijker full-range kan draaien op de grotere feestjes... Omdat ze ook een lagere frequentie weergave hebben. Bovendien zijn die ook makkelijker te gebruiken zonder baskist. 
Iemand tips?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik weet niet hoeveel die american Audio´s produceren, maar uit de 12" komt wel 2 db meer, en dat kan zo hier en daar net datkleine extraatje zijn. 
Het kan een beetje overkill zijn, maar heb je de leverancier al op de hoogte gebracht van de gain regelaar achterop de speaker (want zoals bijna alles bij dB is ook deze actief) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Verder kan je later dan mooi uitbreiding met sub 18d's, subs 15(d)'s of die 18" bassreflex van de 50 line plus: 
(  http://www.dbtechnologies.com/images/products/data/E_FIFTY%20LINE%20PLUS2.pdf ) 

Zelf vindt ik een 12" wat mooier klinken voor live, dj maakt niet zo veel uit denk ik, ookal kan je er inderdaad makkelijker mee fullrangen op kleinere feesten (of met 1 subje, actief is mooi :Big Grin: )


Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Maar wat ik ook meeweeg is het prijsverschil bij "Der Tho Mann" van 180 euro per kastje..
Zijn die 2 dB en die 5 hz het me wel echt waard...

----------


## frederic

Tja, niet gemakkelijk kiezen.

Zou wel graag eens de stets RCF TT25 A + TTS28, dB Technologies Fifty Line System FL 218 plus , dB Technologies Flexsys Concert geluidset (2 x 315 + 4x SUB 18 D) naast elkaar horen.

----------


## Didier

> maar persoonlijk denk ik dan dat ik ze makkelijker full-range kan draaien op de grotere feestjes...



Jasper, zoals je aangeeft: F10 = 80hz-19000hz, F12 = 75hz-19000hz.
Beide kasten gaan dus niet echt laag en zijn daarom ook niet geschikt als fullrange kast, maar wel geschikt als satelliet speaker (icm sub).

Ik denk dat de volgende kastjes beter geschikt zijn voor jouw doeleinden, echter weet ik zeker dat jouw subjes deze tops niet gaan bijhouden. (gebruik ze zelf icm sub15d)

Opera 402 60hz-18000hz
Opera 402d 65hz-19000hz

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Hey Didier!
Bedankt voor je reactie.
Heb jij beide de oude en de nieuwe 402's?
Is het niet mogelijk om eens met mijn subjes bij je langs te komen om ze eens aan een test te onderwerpen? De 402D's heb ik ook nog naar gekeken maar ik ben niet zo kapot van z'n looks..
Voor de rest. De flexys serie lijkt me gewoon interessant door hun gewicht en het feit dat het gewoon simpele, houten kasten zijn.. 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Didier

Hey Jasper,

Ik heb helaas alleen de "oude" Opera Live 402 kastjes. Wel heb ik de Opera Digital-kastjes gehoord en deze klinken veel beter/frisser dan de "Live" kastjes. Bovendien hebben ze meer vermogen.

Opera 402 12"/1" (300w)
Opera 402d 12"/1" (400w) 
Opera 602d 12"/1" (600w)

Ik dacht in eerste instantie ook dat de Opera Digitals lelijke kasten zouden zijn, maar als je ze eenmaal in het echt hebt gezien zien ze er best strak uit. Uiteraard mag je altijd eens komen luisteren. Of je neemt eens een 402 mee, dan kun je thuis op je gemak vergelijken?

----------


## hobbydj

> Tja, niet gemakkelijk kiezen.
> 
> Zou wel graag eens de stets RCF TT25 A + TTS28, dB Technologies Fifty Line System FL 218 plus , dB Technologies Flexsys Concert geluidset (2 x 315 + 4x SUB 18 D) naast elkaar horen.



Sorry, maar ik vermoed dat de RCF TT25 A + TTS28 niet echt in dit rijtje thuis horen... :Frown: .....geen eerlijke vergelijking met de rest denk ik zo. Da's peren met uien vergelijken, ook al er zit bij dB deels RCF speakers in, maar het totale concept schijnt toch vééééél anders te zijn.....enne....de prijs ook! Niks mis met dB, want de DVA S09 en de DVX 10 hebben ook mijn interesse  :Big Grin:  Maar naar deze RCF TT+ serie luisteren is zeker de moeite waard als jou budget dat toe laat. :Wink: 

Ik hoop dat je tzt jou bevindingen hier post.

suuk6

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik kom toch nog even terug op mijn verhaaltje...

Op de specs afgaande ben ik voor de F12 topjes gegaan, maar voor ik op de koop overga wil ik ze toch eerst een keer kunnen beluisteren. Iemand een adresje in het zuiden van het land (zuid-limburg) waar ze als demo in de showroom staan? Of iemand die er toevallig heeft, waar ik ze eventueel kan komen beluisteren?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Heb nog een vraagje. Of eigenlijk 2...

Bij de specs van de Flexys reeks staat bij de F10 

1neodymium driver
90°/40°x 60°
asymmetrical horn

En bij de F12:

1 compression driver 36mm v.c.
90° x 40° CD horn

Wat zijn de grootste verschillen tussen de neodymium en compression driver?

En de assym horn en CD horn?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## frederic

> Heb nog een vraagje. Of eigenlijk 2...
> 
> Bij de specs van de Flexys reeks staat bij de F10 
> 
> 1neodymium driver
> 90°/40°x 60°
> asymmetrical horn
> 
> En bij de F12:
> ...



Is neodymium geen ander soort magneet die veel lichter is?

----------


## Giddi

Wie heeft er intussen meer ervaring met het Flexsis concert systeem, dit in de breedste zin ( klank, draagwijte, capaciteit naar operrvlakte & aantal personen...enz ). Ik overweeg deze set aan te schaffen om te verhuren als universele set voor evenementen tussen 400 - 800 personen. ( drive-in, optredens...) Eventueel zou ik er later een tweede zet bijkopen.
Alvast bedankt !

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb nog een vraagje. Of eigenlijk 2...
> 
> Bij de specs van de Flexys reeks staat bij de F10 
> 
> 1neodymium driver
> 90°/40°x 60°
> asymmetrical horn
> 
> En bij de F12:
> ...



Zijn beiden compressie drivers alleen heeft de ene een neodynium magneet en de ander een ferriet magneet. Neodynium is sterker dus kan de magneet kleiner en lichter zijn.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Wie heeft er intussen meer ervaring met het Flexsis concert systeem, dit in de breedste zin ( klank, draagwijte, capaciteit naar operrvlakte & aantal personen...enz ). Ik overweeg deze set aan te schaffen om te verhuren als universele set voor evenementen tussen 400 - 800 personen. ( drive-in, optredens...) Eventueel zou ik er later een tweede zet bijkopen.
> Alvast bedankt !



Heb op een ander forum een review van de Flexsys F12 toppen staan, weet niet of je hier eventueel iets mee kunt...





> Zijn beiden compressie drivers alleen heeft de ene een neodynium magneet en de ander een ferriet magneet. Neodynium is sterker dus kan de magneet kleiner en lichter zijn.



Had het antwoord al gevonden op het internet, maar toch bedankt.  :Smile:

----------


## frederic

> Zijn beiden compressie drivers alleen heeft de ene een neodynium magneet en de ander een ferriet magneet. Neodynium is sterker dus kan de magneet kleiner en lichter zijn.



Ik dacht al zoiets.
Vandaar dat de RCF ART7 serie veel lichter is dan de gewone art serie.

----------


## Fridge

> Ik dacht al zoiets.
> Vandaar dat de RCF ART7 serie veel lichter is dan de gewone art serie.



die gewichtsreductie komt ook door het gebruik van digitale versterkermodules

----------


## Dimi

Mijn ervaring met de Sub18D is dat deze, naar mijn idee, niet zo diep gaat als de specs doen geloven. Kan haast ook niet gezien de afmetingen. Maar voldoende voor leuk discogebruik tot 100-150 man (met RCF 312A er boven). 

Ik vind deze combi niet uit balans, sterker nog: ik heb het idee dat de woofer in de kast last heeft van wat meer powercompressie dan gemiddeld. Dat is overigens puur gebaseerd op waarneming op het gehoor. Als ik voluit ga (tegen de limiters aan) heb ik het idee dat de sound tussen top en bas goed afgesteld is. Als ik echter een paar uur vol gas blijf doorgaan wordt naar mijn idee de basweergave minder sterk tov de topjes. De balans is dan naar mijn idee niet meer zoals die tussen top en bas moet zijn.

Als mijn gehoor vermoeid zou worden van de geluidsdruk dan moet ik toch juist mid/hoog minder hard horen? Nu gebruik ik wel eenvoudige oordoppen van Alpine en klinkt het geluid sowieso scheller als je een paar uur met die dingen hebt gedraaid en ze dan even uit doet.

Ik ga volgende week eens met mijn eenvoudige voltcraft dB meter  kijken of mijn gevoel overeenkomt met wat simpel meetwerk.

Mijn leverancier vertelde me dat hij bij de eerste levering Sub18D's een klant had met 4 stuks waarvan alle 4 de speaker defect gegaan zijn. Bij mij was wat later een brandlucht waarneembaar bij hoge volumes en zijn de woofers vervangen ivm een productiefout in de eerste batch. De andere 4 kasten zijn echter om eea reden niet voorzien van dezelfde vervangende speakers maar door RCF L18S801. Volgens de eigenaar maakte dat een wereld van verschil met de originele speaker. Of dat nou komt omdat die zo slecht waren dat ze niet alleen te snel defect gingen maar ook slechter klonken :Confused:  Maar mijn kasten klinken niet anders met nieuwe speakers. De leverancier heeft alleen de kasten even in de loods getest nadat hij van zijn leverancier/importeur de opdracht had gekregen om de speakers dus door RCF's te vervangen.

Nu kriebelt het mij dus een beetje om L18S801's te bestellen.... eerst maar eens meten. Deze verkopen en 8001AS terugkopen is me tot op heden nog niet gelukt. Ik heb gevraagd of de eigenaar van de kasten met RCF speakers mij zijn ervaringen wilde mailen (evt desnoods een vergelijking doen) maar heb daar niks van gehoord. 

Gezien de prijsstelling van deze kasten tov de 8001/3AS zou het mij wel waard zijn om 2-300 meer aan RCF uit te geven (denk ook aan hogere restwaarde/verkoopbaarheid). Deze kasten zijn wat handelbaarder en in je eentje te stapelen. Denk dat met de RCF kasten niet lukt.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Gezien de prijsstelling van deze kasten tov de 8001/3AS zou het mij wel waard zijn om 2-300 meer aan RCF uit te geven (denk ook aan hogere restwaarde/verkoopbaarheid). Deze kasten zijn wat handelbaarder en in je eentje te stapelen. Denk dat met de RCF kasten niet lukt.



 
Die rcf's kan je qua gewicht misschien nog wel een keer hebben, maar ze zijn best lompig, vergeleken met die kleine dB's helemaal. Het zou kunnen, maar ik zou zeggen, huur ze eens en probeer het uit. De Rcf 8001-AS vind ik zelf erg goed, ik heb hem meerdere malen gehoord bij een collega/conculega met een drive-inn, en daar doen ze prima werk, en de 8003 waarschijnlijk ook, rcf kennende.


Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

@Dimi,

Heb je de 18D's al eens vergeleken met sub 05/15?
De volgende stap die ik wil nemen zijn nieuwe bassen. Weet nog niet precies wat ik wil, maar misschien is jou mening wel handig.  :Smile: 

@Frederic,

Het gewichtsverschil zit inderdaad, zoals al aangegeven, in de digitale eindtrap. Dat is ook de reden waarom de Flexsys topjes zo licht kunnen zijn terwijl het toch houte kasten zijn.

----------


## Dimi

Nee, ik heb ze vergeleken met de RCF 705AS en ik had zelf Mackie SRS1500. Qua diepgang ontliepen ze elkaar niet veel op het gehoor (in kleine ruimte). 705 ging wel harder dan de Mackie, dB ging daar wel weer overheen. Had verwacht dat gezien de specs de dB's er wel meer sublaag uit persten, maar dat viel dus wel mee (of tegen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## darco

Na een hele tijd wikken en wegen en het lezen van alle input op het forum, heb ik besloten van de stap te wagen.

Als nieuwe basisset heb ik gekozen voor het flexsys band systeem. Levering is voor volgende week voorzien. Komt goed uit, kan ik het donderdag en zaterdag eens grondig uittesten tijdens 2 kleinere events. 

Hou jullie nog op de hoogte

----------


## MC_VibezZ

Beste heren en hopelijk ook dames.

Interessant onderwerp: wij hebben ons de laatste tijd enorm verdiept in dBTechnologies.
Reden: we waren op zoek naar de beste price/quality ratio (en idiot-proofheid) de laatste maanden, de beste manier om extra winst te maken...  :Wink: 

We hebben zowat "alle" A-merken achter de rug van de laatste 15 jaar. Afgelopen Frankfurt (op de Messe) waren we gestopt bij de booth van dBTechnologies/RCF/DigiPro.
Alle drie de merken komen van dezelfde Europese stal & R&D dep. trouwens, zijnde AEB, dit is een zéér groot R&D bedrijf en heeft nog vele andere activiteiten (ze hebben trouwens net SGM opgekocht). Vandaar dat ze één booth hebben -> dBTechnologies/RCF/DigiPro zal nu dBTechnologies/RCF/DigiPro/SGM worden denk ik.  :Smile: 

Nu ff 2 the point: dBTechnologies is het "budget"-merk van RCF. Wij zijn tot de ontdekking gekomen dat de helft van de producten 100% RCF zijn (DVX, DVA, etc..) De rest vd componenten zijn eigenlijk OEM RCF speakers zoals de Flexsys (de Flexsys F315 is trouwens met een RCF voice coil). 
Vorig jaar zijn we naar de Duitse Conventie gegaan van AEB en hebben we alle producten kunnen testen en beluisteren (ze hadden de belangrijkste andere A-merken ernaast gezet, ook hun eigen RCF-producten, nice...we houden van A/B testen, wie niet...) incl. de nieuwe Opera Digitals (net aangekocht trouwens: 602D & 605D).

Na een paar hands-on testen de afgelopen 4 weken (incl. de DVA = de actieve Line Array) zijn we nog meer verschoten in de positieve zin: Digipro modules, Baltic birch multiplex (oa de Flexsys) ipv de regular "cheap" stuff, meestal RCF componenten of de OEM versies, super light weight, etc..
Het totale plaatje is meer dan super, zeker voor die prijs.
Wat ons helemaal heeft overtuigd is dat oa Studio100 Flexsys & DVX aan boord hebben nu.
We hebben onze "oude" spullen, vooral JBL & Mackie (Mackie: de oude versies en de beste, nog met RCF, niet de OEM troep van de laatste jaren uit China) verkocht. Leuk weetje: AEB heeft de eerste SRM reeksen nog ontwikkeld en gefabriceerd in opdracht van Mackie...
Maw hebben we nu veel producten vervangen door dB en hebben er echt goede ervaringen mee. In april zouden we ook een actieve Line Array van dB aankopen.
We overwegen nu ook om onze bassen (voor de "kleinere" events) te vervangen door dB, de Sub18D voornamelijk, goede internationale reviews/recencies en ratings over gelezen. Men had bij de eerste reeksen inderdaad een probleem: de woofers waren net te zwak (of de Digipro's te sterk) voor de digitale amp. Via een bekend verhuurbedrijf in NL vernomen dat dit slechts over het eerste productie lot ging, men heeft meteen de woofers verzwaard (door OEM RCF) en het probleem blijkt al lang de wereld uit te zijn.
We twijfelen nog wel tussen de Sub18D & de DVA S10 of zelfs de nieuwe S09...We gaan sowieso 2 x DVA S10 kopen maar deze zullen bij de DVA blijven. Tips??!  :Smile: 

Nu nog ff een andere vraag: heeft er iemand hier ervaring met hun wireless producten zoals PU920 (we waren te laat op de Conventie om die te testen  :Mad:  )??
Als iemand recencies heeft over het Flexsys Concert system (we hebben er enkel gevonden van de losse componenten tot op heden, 2 gevonden maar in 't Italiaans..) ook zéér welkom waarvoor reeds dank!
Over de speakers bestaat geen twijfel meer bij ons maar nu hebben we ook interesse in dit gamma...
Thanks 2 all!  :Smile:

----------


## Soundchecks

Geweldig goed systeem! Zeker voor die prijs is er zeker niets beters te vinden, 5.500W (echte RMS), gewoon te laden in een standaard stationwagon of zelfs een (grote) gewone wagen and plug and play. Minder kosten, super sound (zeker voor deze prijs) en dus meer winst op het einde van de rit!
Leuke A/B/C...test gehad voorheen (zomer vorig jaar) bij een grotere handelaar in Rotterdam...: dB vs JBL vs HK vs QSC vs Dynacord vs RCF vs een Chinees (ben vergeten wat de naam was vd Chinees..)
Raking & rating:
1. RCF (was wel de duurste)
2. dBTechnologies (de beste want de goedkoopste en kwam net achter RCF en RCF is inderdaad dB en omgekeerd, beiden merken worden inderdaad geproduceerd en ontwikkeld door AEB, zie Prolight & Sound)
3. JBL
4. Dynacord
5. QSC
6. de Chinees
7. HK

Wij gaan nu een systeem bijkopen op basis van DVX & DVA S09, dit ter aanvulling van onze Flexsys Concert, dB (& RCF) zijn goed bezig.
Feedback hierover meer dan welkom!!
Veel plezier gewenst met je aankoop Darco!
Ciao to our "old" 2/3 China & American crap... Made in Europe rules idd!!  :Smile:

----------


## Soundchecks

> We twijfelen nog wel tussen de Sub18D & de DVA S10 of zelfs de nieuwe S09...We gaan sowieso 2 x DVA S10 kopen maar deze zullen bij de DVA blijven. Tips??!



wat flexibiliteit betreft zou ik voor de dBTech. DVA S09 gaan, is met alles te combineren en met de prijs zit het helemaal goed

----------


## Hansound

> Geweldig goed systeem! Zeker voor die prijs is er zeker niets beters te vinden, 5.500W (echte RMS), gewoon te laden in een standaard stationwagon of zelfs een (grote) gewone wagen and plug and play. Minder kosten, super sound (zeker voor deze prijs) en dus meer winst op het einde van de rit!
> Leuke A/B/C...test gehad voorheen (zomer vorig jaar) bij een grotere handelaar in Rotterdam...: dB vs JBL vs HK vs QSC vs Dynacord vs RCF vs een Chinees (ben vergeten wat de naam was vd Chinees..)
> Raking & rating:
> 1. RCF (was wel de duurste)
> 2. dBTechnologies (de beste want de goedkoopste en kwam net achter RCF en RCF is inderdaad dB en omgekeerd, beiden merken worden inderdaad geproduceerd en ontwikkeld door AEB, zie Prolight & Sound)
> 3. JBL
> 4. Dynacord
> 5. QSC
> 6. de Chinees
> ...



 
Alleen jammer dat Dbt 2'de hands geen drol waard is,
Is zeker iets waar je in je overweging rekening mee moet houden.

----------


## xvisionbelgium

Beste,

Dat is de schuld van de "merken-ego-trippers"... Je denkt nu toch zelf niet dat een 2de hands JBL, EV, etc qua echte (=boekhoudkundig) waarde hoger is. 't is omdat er zotten zijn die er zo veel 2de hands willen voor betalen dat de prijs kunstmatig hoog is. 





> Alleen jammer dat Dbt 2'de hands geen drol waard is,
> Is zeker iets waar je in je overweging rekening mee moet houden.

----------


## moderator

Dank voor je bevestiging van die lagere inruilwaarde, kan en argument zijn bij aanschaf.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Toch heb ik nog een leuk bedrag gekregen voor mijn oude sub 05...

Of is dit een uitzondering?

----------


## 4AC

Geen uitzondering voor zover mijn kennis over dit merk reikt.

DbTech heeft t.o.v. haar concurrenten echt geen hoge(re) afschrijving!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## darco

Heb mijn db setje, flexsys band system sinds donderdag in mijn bezit. Donderdag  en zaterdag is het setje gebruikt voor een klein festivalletje en "wijgmaal zingt", beide keren een andere geluidstechnicus achter de mengtafel.

Beide keren een beetje scepticism over het compacte setje, maar telkens geen problemen gehad en zelfs goede commentaren gekregen van beide heren.

Bezoekersaantal lag telkens rond de 200 personen. Vind dit toch de limiet van het setje, alhoewel we bij het laatste gebeuren zelfs nog voldoende reserve hadden. Werd zelfs gevraagd het volume wat terug te schroeven.

Ben dus tot op heden zeer tevreden over de aankoop en overweeg nu de aankoop van een grotere set flexsys.

----------


## sparky

> Beste,
> 
> Dat is de schuld van de "merken-ego-trippers"... Je denkt nu toch zelf niet dat een 2de hands JBL, EV, etc qua echte (=boekhoudkundig) waarde hoger is. 't is omdat er zotten zijn die er zo veel 2de hands willen voor betalen dat de prijs kunstmatig hoog is.



Dat heeft niets met zotheid te maken. De bekende merken zijn niet voor niets bekend; Zij hebben hun sporen verdiend door jarenlang kwaliteit te bieden. En zoiets raakt bekend in het hele wereldje. En daardoor is de inruilwaarde dan ook hoger. En ook als verhuurbedrijf heb je daarmee te maken, tenminste als je klanten hebt die ook eea weten van wat er gebeurt in PA land. Het is geen "merkengeilheid" dus. Het is meer kiezen voor een vertrouwde fabrikant en geen risico willen nemen om met met een product te werken dat niet voldoet. Ook dat is een vorm van professionaliteit. Als DB-technologies echt zo goed is als ik in dit topic hoor. Dan zullen zij uiteindelijk de status krijgen die ze verdienen.

----------


## xvisionbelgium

Allé... nu mag jij eens vertellen hoe men een product kan leren kennen als men het op voorhand aan de hand van geruchten afbreekt.... Want geef nu maar gerust toe want de meesten die hier "kritiek" geven en zogenaamde "kenners" zijn hebben de proudcten in kwestie zelfs nog nooit gehoord, laat staan getest of gebruikt omdat er het "verkeerde" merkenplaatje op hangt... Doe eens een blinde A/B test je je zal nog eens van jezelf verschieten...

En beweren dat je geen professionele dienst kan aanbieden met een "alternatief" merk, dat lijkt mij nu toch ook een beetje erover. 

Ik heb het al eens in een adere post gezegd : Use the right equipment for the job within the budget of your client. 





> Dat heeft niets met zotheid te maken. De bekende merken zijn niet voor niets bekend; Zij hebben hun sporen verdiend door jarenlang kwaliteit te bieden. En zoiets raakt bekend in het hele wereldje. En daardoor is de inruilwaarde dan ook hoger. En ook als verhuurbedrijf heb je daarmee te maken, tenminste als je klanten hebt die ook eea weten van wat er gebeurt in PA land. Het is geen "merkengeilheid" dus. Het is meer kiezen voor een vertrouwde fabrikant en geen risico willen nemen om met met een product te werken dat niet voldoet. Ook dat is een vorm van professionaliteit. Als DB-technologies echt zo goed is als ik in dit topic hoor. Dan zullen zij uiteindelijk de status krijgen die ze verdienen.

----------


## sparky

De naam van een product kan zeker wel groeien. Als gasttechneuten een aantal keren in een theater of poppodium op een een onbekende set werken die wel goed presteert, wordt daar op den duur over gepraat. Als verhuurbedrijven sets weg gaan zetten die niet veel kosten, maar wel goed klinken raakt dat op den duur ook bekend onder hun klanten en concurenten.

Ik hoef helemaal niets toe te geven, ik ken de mensen niet die kritiek hebben op deze fabrikant. Dus kan ik al helemaal niet namens hen spreken of een oordeel over hen hebben, jij blijkbaar wel.

Je leest me niet goed, of wilt me simpelweg niet begrijpen. Ik heb nergens gezegd dat het niet mogelijk is een goede prestatie neer te zetten met een onbekend product, waarom zou ik? Ik heb gezegd dat een klant die een set huurt die echt goed moet gaan presteren, minder snel iets zal kiezen dat hij niet kent, maar zal gaan voor iets dat zich al bewezen heeft. Als hij eens wat minder te besteden heeft, zal hij wellicht de onbekende set huren. En als deze dan even goed of beter presteert, zal hij deze de volgende keer ook weer huren.

Of niet, omdat de volgende band die bij die klant komt spelen (festivalorganisator bijvoorbeeld) WEL vraagt om een gerenomeerd merk. Hun technicus is misschien wel merkengeil, maar waarschijnlijk niet...Hij komt uit het buitenland en heeft op veel verschillende plekken gewerkt, met goede PA's en ook met bagger-PA's. Hij, de band en hun management hebben dus geen zin in onplezierige verassingen. Alles wat dus niet bekend is, is een risico en risicoos zijn er om te elimineren.

Ik ontken niet dat er mensen zijn die luisteren met hun ogen en ego ipv hun gehoor, ik ben er zat tegengekomen, of mensen die simpelweg wat xenofobisch zijn aangelegd. Maar er valt ook niet te ontkennen dat er genoeg situaties zijn waarin vertrouwdheid en bewezen kwaliteit een grotere rol spelen dan uiteindelijke prestatie. Niet iedere technicus, laat staan artiest of manager kan bekend zijn met elk systeem, dat is nu eenmaal zo.

Tijdens de tourtjes die ik heb gedaan heb ik ook vaak beslist de eigen set neer te zetten in het theater, zonder de huisset eerst te beoordelen. Simpelweg omdat ik de set niet kende. En af en toe probeer je dan wel de huisset en dat pakt soms goed uit en soms minder. Aangezien je liever maar 1x een geluidsset wilt bouwen op een dag en het meteen goed moet zijn aangezien er zo'n 25.000 euro aan kaartjes is verkocht, kies je dan op den duur toch voor veilig. In zalen waar bijvoorbeeld Apogee of Meyer hing, bleef het eigen spul meestal in de trailer, omdat ik zeker wist dat het goed kwam. En ik ben niet de enige, veel technici werken zo. Ik weet ook dat er theaters zijn die dat in hun overwegingen meenemen als ze een nieuwe set aanschaffen.
En ik weet ook dat er huistechnici zijn die je maar een arrogante merkengeile kwast vinden die zijn neus ophaalt voor hun set. En dat is jammer, want dat is niet hoe het zit.

Ik hoop dat jij en misschien anderen die eenzelfde visie hebben nu begrijpen dat er hele goede redenen kunnen zijn om de onbekende set te laten staan. En dat is dus ook een reden waarom bekende merken gewilder en dus ook waardevaster zijn, want daar ging mijn post dus over.





> Allé... nu mag jij eens vertellen hoe men een product kan leren kennen als men het op voorhand aan de hand van geruchten afbreekt.... Want geef nu maar gerust toe want de meesten die hier "kritiek" geven en zogenaamde "kenners" zijn hebben de proudcten in kwestie zelfs nog nooit gehoord, laat staan getest of gebruikt omdat er het "verkeerde" merkenplaatje op hangt... Doe eens een blinde A/B test je je zal nog eens van jezelf verschieten...
> 
> En beweren dat je geen professionele dienst kan aanbieden met een "alternatief" merk, dat lijkt mij nu toch ook een beetje erover. 
> 
> Ik heb het al eens in een adere post gezegd : Use the right equipment for the job within the budget of your client.

----------


## alex78

hallo,

Ik draai nu al bijna een jaar met de FCs set van 4acoustic.
betreft 2x dubbel 18 met twee toppen 12inch en 2 inch hoog (tegen het schreeuwen van je top)
Dit alles draait op 2 digitale d1000 versterkers met processor.
Dit komt uit duistland en zitten o.a B&O onderdelen in.
Puur zuiver en mooi geluid en zat volume!


Echt een top set voor zeker de helft van het geld wat jullie uitgeven 10.000 meen ik te lezen.

zou zeggen google eens op 4 acoustic. Zeker een ritje naar duitsland waard om te luisteren heb ik ook gedaan.

gr alex.

www.avsoundrental.nl

----------


## 4AC

> hallo,
> 
> Ik draai nu al bijna een jaar met de FCs set van 4acoustic.
> betreft 2x dubbel 18 met twee toppen 12inch en 2 inch hoog (tegen het schreeuwen van je top)
> Dit alles draait op 2 digitale d1000 versterkers met processor.
> Dit komt uit duistland en zitten o.a B&O onderdelen in.
> Puur zuiver en mooi geluid en zat volume!
> 
> 
> ...



OFF-TOPIC
Hee, kijk, deze boodschap heb ik ook al enkele keren over proberen te brengen. 4-Acoustic is een onderdeel van Inline marketing. En dat is een beetje de Highlite van Duitsland aan het worden. Mijn aanmerking is daarbij dat de meeste producten van hen een (nog) betere prijs/kwaliteit verhouding hebben. Betreffende 4-Acoustic: zowel de BCS als de FCS (waar ik dan ervaring mee heb...) kunnen zich meten met merken uit een veel hoger prijssegment.

Helaas kan ik het merk de laatste tijd lastig volgen. Ze innoveren en veranderen hun producten dermate vaak dat ze hun site gemiddeld 2 maal per jaar compleet opnieuw moeten ontwerpen. Mijn ervaring met BCS en FCS is van producten die al een tijdje geleden zijn aangeschaft. Nu hebben ze degelijkere spetterlak, eventueel met B&O Ice amp (http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/dri...-top-flop.html), nieuwe line-arrays, etc.

Zie dit niet als reclame... ik heb het merk zelf niet eens in gebruik.

Mvg,

Teun
OFF-TOPIC

----------


## Hansound

> De naam van een product kan zeker wel groeien. Als gasttechneuten een aantal keren in een theater of poppodium op een een onbekende set werken die wel goed presteert, wordt daar op den duur over gepraat. Als verhuurbedrijven sets weg gaan zetten die niet veel kosten, maar wel goed klinken raakt dat op den duur ook bekend onder hun klanten en concurenten.
> 
> Ik hoef helemaal niets toe te geven, ik ken de mensen niet die kritiek hebben op deze fabrikant. Dus kan ik al helemaal niet namens hen spreken of een oordeel over hen hebben, jij blijkbaar wel.
> 
> Je leest me niet goed, of wilt me simpelweg niet begrijpen. Ik heb nergens gezegd dat het niet mogelijk is een goede prestatie neer te zetten met een onbekend product, waarom zou ik? Ik heb gezegd dat een klant die een set huurt die echt goed moet gaan presteren, minder snel iets zal kiezen dat hij niet kent, maar zal gaan voor iets dat zich al bewezen heeft. Als hij eens wat minder te besteden heeft, zal hij wellicht de onbekende set huren. En als deze dan even goed of beter presteert, zal hij deze de volgende keer ook weer huren.
> 
> Of niet, omdat de volgende band die bij die klant komt spelen (festivalorganisator bijvoorbeeld) WEL vraagt om een gerenomeerd merk. Hun technicus is misschien wel merkengeil, maar waarschijnlijk niet...Hij komt uit het buitenland en heeft op veel verschillende plekken gewerkt, met goede PA's en ook met bagger-PA's. Hij, de band en hun management hebben dus geen zin in onplezierige verassingen. Alles wat dus niet bekend is, is een risico en risicoos zijn er om te elimineren.
> 
> Ik ontken niet dat er mensen zijn die luisteren met hun ogen en ego ipv hun gehoor, ik ben er zat tegengekomen, of mensen die simpelweg wat xenofobisch zijn aangelegd. Maar er valt ook niet te ontkennen dat er genoeg situaties zijn waarin vertrouwdheid en bewezen kwaliteit een grotere rol spelen dan uiteindelijke prestatie. Niet iedere technicus, laat staan artiest of manager kan bekend zijn met elk systeem, dat is nu eenmaal zo.
> ...



 
Dit is een goede uitleg!!
Dit maakt ook echt duidelijk waarom mensen soms voor een bepaald merk kiezen.
Heel jammer dat er dan toch meteen weer een ander onbekend merk naar voren word geschoven,   Sommige mensen lezen beter dan andere :Wink: 

Ik denk overigens dat het voor het nieuwe WONDER merk DBt nog niet mee zal vallen om direct overal rider acceptance te krijgen...

----------


## 4AC

> Heel jammer dat er dan toch meteen weer een ander onbekend merk naar voren word geschoven,   Sommige mensen lezen beter dan andere



Beargumenteer?
Ik heb namelijk wel degelijk de post van sparky doorgelezen. Naar mijn mening is het noujuist niet jammer dat er een ander 'onbekend' merk wordt genoemd. Deze zit in een vergelijkbare situatie als DbTech.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Outline

> Dit is een goede uitleg!!
> Dit maakt ook echt duidelijk waarom mensen soms voor een bepaald merk kiezen.
> Heel jammer dat er dan toch meteen weer een ander onbekend merk naar voren word geschoven, Sommige mensen lezen beter dan andere
> 
> Ik denk overigens dat het voor het nieuwe WONDER merk DBt nog niet mee zal vallen om direct overal rider acceptance te krijgen...



 
Even hoe ik er tegenaan kijk: standaard werken wij met D&B Q voor de standaard dingetjes. Algemeen gewaardeerd en doet gewoon altijd z'n ding.

Het komt regelmatig voor dat wij op een locatie kunnen/mogen inprikken. De ene keer doen we het wel, de andere keer niet. De criteria om het wel/niet in te prikken zijn simpel:
-Denk ik dat het met de set op locatie gaat lukken?
-Is het gewenst om een eigen set neer te zetten?

Het laatste criterium lijkt me duidelijk: als het vanuit het oogpunt van het feest/klant niet wenselijk is om een eigen set neer te zetten, dan moeten we het maar doen wat er op die locatie staat.

Het eerste criterium is eigenlijk ook heel simpel: indien we mogen/kunnen inprikken (geen vanzelfsprekendheid): doet de set die aanwezig is op locatie een beetje aan onze verwachtingen en kunnen we er uit halen wat we willen? Indien het antwoord daar 'ja' op is, prikken we gewoon in.

Daardoor heb ik al op veel verschillende merken ingeprikt (w.o. dB Tech) waarover ik op voorhand andere verhalen had gehoord /zelf dacht dat het niks kon zijn en die in de praktijk zeer positief verrasten.

Maar even zo vaak hebben we niet ingeprikt op sets van gerenomeerde merken omdat die niet aan onze verwachting deden en/of zo erg anders ingeregeld waren dan onze smaak (ik zeg oa Van Dik Hout op Nocomb) dat er, naar mijn/onze mening, te veel tijd in gaat zitten om het een beetje naar onze smaak te krijgen.

Merk zegt dus niet altijd iets over of het goed of slecht is. Dus gewoon luisteren en proberen en je kan verrast staan! En als iedereen nou die instelling hanteerde...

----------


## maranta

Beetje off topic, maar omdat er nogal wat gebruikerservaringen met dB binnen deze post actief zijn heb ik de vraag of er al ervaringen zijn met de M10 monitor van dB.
Als ik naar de prijs kijk kan je je redelijkerwijs afvragen of het wat is.
Ik verwacht geen topkastje maar zijn jullie er net zo positief over als over de rest van het dB programma, en hoe verhoudt dit kastje zich tot zijn concurenten binnen dit prijssegment?

----------


## darco

Heb enkel ervaring met de flexsys foh speakers, niet met de monitors van db.

In het prijssegment van de m10 kan je wel eens kijken naar de Wharfedale evp serie, heb hier tot op heden heel goede ervaringen mee en krijg ook steeds positieve feedback van de muzikanten.

----------


## maranta

Die wharfedahle's heb ik al vaker positieve reacties over gehoord. Ik heb een keer een a/b vergelijk met een HK10Pro kastje en de evp gedaan. Het verschil is erg groot, de wharfdahle wint dat met verve.
De wharfdale is echter te groot en te zwaar voor het klusje waar ik monitors voor zoek, het hoeft niet hard.
Ik zoek een low profile kastje, actief, houten kast, aansluitingen aan de zijkant en de M10 heeft dit, vandaar de vraag.

----------


## djspeakertje

> De wharfdale is echter te groot en te zwaar voor het klusje waar ik monitors voor zoek, het hoeft niet hard.



 
Niet hard? Monitoren?


Dat zijn bijzondere artiesten... Velen willen alleen maar heel hard en het liefst alles erop en eraan...



 :Big Grin: Daan

----------


## maranta

> Niet hard? Monitoren?
> 
> 
> Dat zijn bijzondere artiesten... Velen willen alleen maar heel hard en het liefst alles erop en eraan



...
Nee hoor dat valt reuze mee, het zijn amateurs, kerkdienst/gospel, oren zijn nog niet gesloopt door hoog podiumvolume, geen rock n roll, electronisch drumstel.
Overigens heb ik steeds minder klanten met extreme monitorvolume's, het lijkt allemaal wat wijzer te worden, of beter te luisteren naar de tech. Uiteindelijk ruineer je het zaalgeluid met dat kabaal op het podium, beetje schuiven en stapelen met backline scheelt al veel, beetje communiceren ook een beetje, een layer voor monitors apart eq-en weer een beetje, en de backline de helft zachter scheelt alles.
De complete investering in dit alles kost alleen tijd, beter rendement van tijd (lees geld) vind je tegenwoordig niet zo snel.

----------


## djspeakertje

> ...
> Nee hoor dat valt reuze mee, het zijn amateurs, kerkdienst/gospel, oren zijn nog niet gesloopt door hoog podiumvolume, geen rock n roll, electronisch drumstel.



 
Ooh, ik wist niet dat het om een kerk ging...

In een kerk kan je met een "beetje monitorsysteem" de hele foh doen...



Daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

Aangezien er hier wel wat mensen zitten met wat ervaring van dB Technologies:

Heeft er iemand hier wat meer ervaring gekregen met de dB Technologies Sub 18D?

Ik sta op het punt om deze subs te testen met mijn F12. Vooral omdat uit ervaring is gebleken dat de sub 15D de tops niet bijhouden!

soow? iemand die me iets interessants kan vertellen over de Sub 18D

----------


## darco

Heb ondertussen zowel de sub 15 met de f12 en 2xsub 18 met de f212 onerhanden gehad. Dit wel voor live optredens (pop, rock, blues,...), niet voor dj werk.

Mijn ervaring f12 + sub 15, xover op 120hz gaan voor mij goed, waarschijnlijk als dj ga je eerder je eerder naar 90hz gaan.
2x sub 18 + f212 xover op 120hz, subs te zwaar, topkasten houden het hier niet bij, waarschijnlijk ga je als dj hier wel mee weg komen, voor live situaties gebruik ik toch liever 2x sub 15 met de f212.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Oke duidelijk. Maar niet toevallig enige ervaring met per kant enkel f12 (niet de f212) en enkel sub 18D?

----------


## darco

Nope, die combinatie heb ik nog niet uitgeprobeerd, vermoed dat het toch niet de ideale combinatie is, maar je kan eventueel es ergens een stel 18'ers gaan bijhuren en eens uitproberen. Wat voor mij niet werkt, werkt misschien voor jou wel.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Zo zie je hoe verschillend erover gedacht kan worden.
Zelf F12's met 15D's. In mijn ogen kom ik voor het all-round werk wat laag te kort. Bandjes heb ik er nog niet zo gek veel over gehad, maar ook daar miste ik wel wat laag.

----------


## dj-wojcik

En van de andere kant zou weer 2x 15d per kant te zwaar worden. Ik denk dat het niet gek zal klinken met de 18D. We gaan het eens testen. En laten onze bevindingen hier wel even horen  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

oké, next question. Ik heb altijd een DBX Driverack PX gebruikt. Dit gebruikte ik eerst bij een passief systeem. Dus ik kon de x-over optimaal benutten. Ook de EQ altijd gebruikt. En eventuele limiters.

Later kreeg ik actieve tops. Dit heb ik dus gewoon blijven gebruiken. Ideaal. Soms gewerkt met de meet mic. die er bij zit.

Nu zijn de passieve subs weg. En ben nu naar verschillende subs an het kijken. Actief dus. 

Nu komt de ham vraag. De DBX gebruiken of gewoon door linken van de sub naar te top met de interne x-over? Draag de DBX bij aan de sound van het systeem?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Het gebuik van x-overs veroorzaakt vertraging op je x-over punt en vaak een kamfilter rond het x-over punt . Als je niet weet hoe hier mee om te gaan en het probeert weg te eq'en krijg je alleen maar meer problemen . 

Ik weet niet of een auto eq functie van dbx hier rekening mee houdt maar lijkt me sterk . 

Je kan proberen om als je x-over op 100Hz crost 5ms delay toe te passen (80 hz 6,25ms of 125 Hz 4 ms) op je sub . Houdt rekening met eventuele filters die in je sub en/of je toppen zitten ingebakken daar die je delay tijd zullen beinvloeden .
De beste optie = meten met bv smaart of sat live en dan niet proberen je sub op impuls response te meten daar je dan zeer waarschijnlijk geen normale tijd zult krijgen . Dit zul je dus echt met een fase meting moeten doen .

Het enigste programma wat eventueel een impuls response op het laag kan meten is Easera/systune maar of het te vertrouwen is weet ik niet . Ik heb een keer een trial versie gedownload maar vondt het een beetje duur . Daar ik SIM3 heb staan voor metingen ga ik niet nog eens geld investeren in nog een meet programma met een geluidskaart voor multie channel metingen .

----------


## dj-wojcik

uuhhhmm..... oke!... Leuk allemaal. Maar dat was eigenlijk niet echt een antwoord op mijn vraag.

Mijn vraag concreet gesteld:
IS het de moeite waard om mijn DBX DriveRack PX nog te gebruiken op een volledig dB Technologies Flexsys systeem?

Ik heb hem hier liggen. Maar ik kan net zo goed de interne x-over gebruiken. Waarvoor ik hem dus eigenlijk altijd gebruikte.

snapje? En dan niet te moeilijk denken, of slim probeer over te komen :Wink:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Gebruik gewoon wat je wilt . 
Bij beide mogelijkheden kan het gebeuren dat je druk mist in het laag (klap op je middenrif laag zeg maar). 
Mocht dit gebeuren probeer de subs maar eens een stukje te verplaatsen naar achteren . Kan zijn dat er dan opeens meer druk van je set afkomt .

Ik heb net even in de gebruiksaanwijzing zitten zoeken naar delay maar dit type dbx heeft dat niet in huis voor zo ver ik kan zien (zie niet veel vandaag was gisteren een beetje lange dag) .

----------


## dj-wojcik

sorry ik snap het nog steeds niet. Je hebt het hier steeds over delay en over de subs. Ik heb het hier over iets heel anders. Ik heb het over het feit dat ik hier met een DBX PX zit. En nu is mijn vraag doodgewoon: Is het toegevoegde waarde aan je systeem? 

Dus:
-zit er een betere X-over in de DBX of intern op de sub?
- Is de EQ op de DBX van degelijke kwaliteit, om ook daadwerkelijk iets moois te kunnen creëren op een flexsys systeem.

En ja, er is een delay mogelijk met de PX maar aangezien ik geen delay stack zal gebruiken met deze DBX, hebben we het daar ook niet meer over.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik heb het niet over een delay stack maar goed . 
Je kan de dbx altijd gebruiken om te eq'en . Op het moment dat je hem als x-over gaat gebruiken ga je filters toe passen (meestal 24 db LR) om er voor te zorgen dat elke speaker het werkgebied krijgt waar hij voor gebouwd is . Deze filters zorgen voor vertraging . Als je sub niet fase gealigned is met je toppen zorgt dit er voor dat het laag op een punt rond je x-over gebied weg valt wat op te lossen valt met delay . Vandaar . 
Eq'en kan dus altijd met de DBX maar eq'en op het punt waar het laag dus een allignment probleem heeft kun je niet eq'en zonder eerst dat allignment probleem op te lossen .
Mocht je het interesant vinden zoek dan op fase allignment fase delay of x-over filters zoals linkwitz rilley op bv wikipedia of google . 
Verder veel sucses met proberen . Doe anders een a/b test en kant met dbx de andere kant zonder en kies welke klank je het beste vind

----------


## jadjong

Crossover lekker bypassen en de PX als veredelde EQ gebruiken.

----------


## tarpan

Afgelopen zaterdag een probleempje gehad met dit systeem (flexsys concert).
Aan 1 kant kwam er niets uit de topkast.
Bleek dat de hoogdoorlaat van de sub naar de top niets doorgaf.
Bij het omschakelen naar "link", speelde de top wel.
Bij het wisselen van de aansluitingen tussen de 2 subs was er geen probleem.(alsook de "link" en "x-over" uiteraard)
Iemand enig idee wat hier het probleem kan zijn?

Intern zijn alle stekkers gelijmd, dus slecht contact door lostrillen lijkt me niet erg plausibel.

Simpelweg een kapotte schakelaar? Set is nu een 30-tal keer gebruikt...

----------


## drummerke

iemand ervaring met de flexsys 10 of de nieuwe reeks flexsys FM monitors?

----------

